# Auswahllisten sortieren



## GuenterS (4. Juni 2003)

Hallo!

Ich habe folgendes Problem, ich bekomme eine unzahl von Daten welche ich in einer Auswahlliste darstellen möchte. Jetzt kommen die leider nicht sortiert daher, hätte es aber gern, dass die Listbox diese in Alphabetischer Reihenfolge anzeigt.

Gibt es da eine einfache HTML Lösung? vielleicht ein bestimmtes Tag?


----------



## Kosh (4. Juni 2003)

Das geht nicht mit HTML, das musst schon mit JavaScript oder anderen dynamischen Sprachen (PHP, ASP, JSP...) machen. HTML stellt bloß Sachen dar, Funktionen werden durch die oben genannten Sprachen geregelt.


----------



## GuenterS (4. Juni 2003)

aso ... dachte da gäbs auch en HTML Tag dafür, dann hätte ichs mir sparen können auszuproggen.

Naja in Perl gehts eh schnell...


----------



## Andreas Gaisbauer (4. Juni 2003)

Hallo,

du kannst alle Daten in ein Array laden und dann via sort() sortieren lassen -> http://selfhtml.teamone.de/javascript/objekte/array.htm#sort


ciao


----------

